# Critique some possible buys?



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.dianecrump.com/horse_pages/3543.htm
Dora 15.3 1/2 hh 7 year old chestnut Appendix mare
12k

http://www.dianecrump.com/horse_pages/3514.htm
Doc 15.2 hh 7 year old chestnut qh gelding
16.5k

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1198767
Starset 15.3 hh 5 year old bay TB mare
20k
EDIT: Here is another ad for Starset with different pictures
http://www.dianecrump.com/horse_pages/3160.htm

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1055023
Marigold 15.3 hh 9 year old chestnut Appendix mare
15k

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1210114
Too Easy 15.1 hh 11 year old bay Appendix mare 
15k

Not the greatest pictures, but we have just started horse shopping and here are some I've found. We are also looking at a paint, but since he isn't technically for sale I won't post him.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i like the first one best but i would like to see her jump .. but really they are all cute in their own ways


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

The only problem I have with her is that she is a chestnut, which is definitely my least favorite color. However, I'm looking at the horses, not their color.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, I'd need to see more confo pics to get a better look.

Doc looks pretty nice & seems like a good horse. 
But Dora doesn't seem too bad.
Starset doesn't look like she has that much experience or skills except hunter. Dora has more skills it looks like, but she's cheaper.  Marigold looks eager & willing to please. Too Easy seems nice too. 
Yeah, Chesnuts aren't a fav. of mine either, but it's really about the horse itself.
They are pretty good though.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't mind a hunter only horse seeing as I'm a hunter/jumper and eq rider.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm really too ADD-minded right now to type out a critique of all of them, but just keep in mind resale for horses between 14.3 and 16hh is very low... they're not "in fashion" right now.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I know, but I need a horse in the 15 hh range.
I'm only 5'1"

Plus, resale isn't a huge deal to me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Supermane said:


> I know, but I need a horse in the 15 hh range.
> I'm only 5'1"
> 
> Plus, resale isn't a huge deal to me.


Okay!! I personally HATE the way the fad is for bigger horses... smaller horses tend to be more agile than the big lug Warmbloods haha


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm super bad at critique, but I don't like Starset. She has sort of a weird tuck.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

DORA - very cute girl, looks to be built very well. and looks as if she movie extremely well. and she seems to be at the right price.

DOC - he seems way over priced to me. hes a nice looking horse and seems to be GREAT for what it looks like you want in a horse.

STARSET - I really like the looks of this mare, shes got perfect conformation and she seems to be trained so well for her age. she really seems like shes worth the money.

MARIGOLD - a cute mare, she looks pretty nice, and seems to be just as good as starset but marigold is 5k cheaper. haha however, it is up to you to decide, do you want a 6 year old horse for a little more money, or a 9 year old horse for a little less. personally i would go with Starset over Marigold.

TOO EASY - I like this horse the best. she isn't as expensive as some of the others but has just as much training and it seems like you could do whatever you want with her. but she is the oldest out of all of them. 

if i were you i would look at the last three horses in person.
Starset, Marigold, and Too Easy seem like the best pics. 
and looking simply at ads online do not tell you which horse you will like. if i were you i would make appointments to see those three horses.

hope i helped! =]


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the critiques and any more would be really helpful.

As for what I want... I basically am just looking for a horse to have fun with and show in mainly local and B (occasionally A shows) 'till I go to college. I show about twice a month and a lot more than that during the summer. I'm a junior right now so I don't have time to train a horse. The horse I have right now is very nice, but also extremely green. I'm selling him because I can't devote more than 3 days a week (on a regular basis) to riding him and he definitely needs to be ridden everyday. We bought him pretty skinny and without much muscling and he went from dead quiet to a very hot TB.

Oh and I'm planning on going to college in Maryland or Virginia so I'll most likely be able to keep the horse through college... or so says my mother. Resale is really not a huge concern to me.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

Supermane said:


> Thanks for the critiques and any more would be really helpful.
> 
> As for what I want... I basically am just looking for a horse to have fun with and show in mainly local and B (occasionally A shows) 'till I go to college. I show about twice a month and a lot more than that during the summer. I'm a junior right now so I don't have time to train a horse. The horse I have right now is very nice, but also extremely green. I'm selling him because I can't devote more than 3 days a week (on a regular basis) to riding him and he definitely needs to be ridden everyday. We bought him pretty skinny and without much muscling and he went from dead quiet to a very hot tb.
> 
> Oh and I'm planning on going to college in Maryland or Virginia so I'll most likely be able to keep the horse through college... or so says my mother. Resale is really not a huge concern to me.


im sorry, but i really don't believe that you should get a new horse if you don't have the time to even work the horse you have currently.
you really should practice with a horse EVERY SINGLE DAY. no matter their level of training or age. they need to be farmiliar with YOU. 

just an opinion, but i really think you should try and find more time to work with a horse if you plan on buying a new one.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Keep in mind that summer is about to start, this year is only really busy because of SAT which are going to be over with soon.

The actually purchase of the horse will not be until after I've finished my SATs and finals. Next year I will be back to riding 4 to 5 days a week. 7 days during the summer.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

Supermane said:


> Keep in mind that summer is about to start, this year is only really busy because of SAT which are going to be over with soon.
> 
> The actually purchase of the horse will not be until after I've finished my SATs and finals. Next year I will be back to riding 4 to 5 days a week. 7 days during the summer.


haha, that sounds MUCH better! i hate to see horses who are rarely ridden. =[


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, that's good!  That is much better, good. 
Yeah, I don't like that either.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Same, my current horse isn't out of work *I* just don't have enough time to devote to him right now. He is ridden every day, by me, his half leaser, or my trainer. However, my trainer and I both agree that he would better suited for an adult or a larger rider.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I understand.  So, which one do you like the most? It's up to youu!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I haven't looked at any of them in person or even contacted the owners yet. I just wanted to see if people thought they were worth a look at.

The paint we will be looking at fairly soon, but we aren't really in a rush to buy a horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I liked the last one. I am not much for appendix bred horses but of all the ones you posted I liked the last one best. What about a Canadian? :lol:


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

you know i dont ride my horse everyday and i compete..there are plenty of days where i just go to feed and groom, not ride..just spend time with them..i feel like since i started doin this i have gotten a better reaction out of them when i go around them...they like to ride and need to ride...but horses love companionship too...so i dont think it is necessary to have to work them 5-7 days a week...i think it might be different for every horse too though..i jsut like for my horses to have a little play time with me...out in the pasture...during grooming wherever...i used to have a saddle in hand every day and they used to never greet me much either....so i dont think becuase you cant ride more than 3 days you shouldnt necessarily forget about getting a horse...i have 5 kids...and i dont get to ride for a couple of weeks at a time some times...but my horses love me and do everything i ask of them when i do ride...and defiantely dont lack for attention...so go ahead and buy a horse if you have the money and can spend time with them..riding or not..just time


----------

